# Was habt ihr so für HR Naben???



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2003)

Würde gern mal erfahren was ihr so für Naben habt!!
Ich meine die mit Freilauf nach hinten!!!!Will mir nämlich auch mal son Ding besorgen!Aber so aufn ersten Blick habe ich ihm Workshop und so nix gefunden!
Sag mir mal paar und vielleicht auch was die so kosten!
Thx im vorraus!
Alex


----------



## Adonai (31. Mai 2003)

die mit freilauf nach hinten ??????????????

du meinst stinknornmale naben mit "freilauf" ???



ja ich hab scharze deore naben ... seit n paar wochen ... bis jetzt ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2003)

Ne ich meinte eigentlich eine mit der man rückwärts fahren(ohne das die Kurbel sich mitbewegt!) und treten kann!
Siehe Dropin Episoden!
Alex


----------



## aramis (31. Mai 2003)

Warum postest du das im Trial-Forum??? Free-Coaster-Naben haben absolut NIX mit Trial zu tun. Da musst du dich schon in irgendeinem BMX-Flatland-Forum erkundigen!!!


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2003)

Warum das?also ich fahre gerne mal rückwärts!
Naja aber wenn de meinst!
Gibts noch Leute die das anders sehen und Plan von "Free Coaster Naben" haben??


----------



## Kohlwheelz (31. Mai 2003)

Warum kommt jeder Spacken ins Trial forum mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen Fragen die garnix mit Trial zu tuhen haben? Langsam regt mich das auf das IBC Forum, ich sags doch, kommt lieber in unser Forum auf www.chainreaction.de


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2003)

Sorry das ich gefragt habe!
Man man man!
Ich werde es versuchen in Zukunft kei Fragen mehr zu stellen!

Jodete imbecil de mierda!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (31. Mai 2003)

Man, nich gleich so rum beleidigt sein, mi soner Frage geht man doch nicht ins trialforum, reine Flatland BMX Kacke würd ich sagen!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (31. Mai 2003)

diese Freecoaster Freiläufe wäre denn Belastungen beim Trial nicht einmal annähernd gewachsen, zumal sie schon beim BMX nicht gerade als zuverlässig gelten


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2003)

Sorry bin nun mal son Trialnoob!
Da ich mich nicht für einen Bereich entscheiden kann mische ich einfach alles zusammen!also kommen bei mir da und da sachen von Trial mit rein und da sachen vom bmxen!


----------



## aramis (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *Jodete imbecil de mierda! *



singao hijoputa, tu lo que eres un maricón te mierda!!! Me cago en tu madre, imbecil seras tu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (31. Mai 2003)

Freecoaster Naben sind instabil, teuer, schwer, und haben nichts mit trail zu tun 

Du stellst Dir das a bissel anders vor wie's ist, Du musst die Nabe ausrasten, und des kann aber auch wieder einrasten. Deshalb werden die nur von Flatlandfahrern benutzt, wo ja keine erschütterungen aufrtreten. 
Auserdem, macht es die nabe fakie fahren nicht sehr viel leichter. Ein bisschen zwar schon, aber nicht viel.


----------



## NRH (31. Mai 2003)

Auserdem haben BMX Naben eine einbaubreite von 110mm. MTB Naben eine von 135mm. Mehr muss ich ja net sagen.


----------



## evil_rider (31. Mai 2003)

/me fährt ne hazard hub  und bald ne profile cassette mit 9T titanritzel


----------



## Hedonist (31. Mai 2003)

@evil..und wo is der bus?


----------



## evil_rider (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hedonist _
> *@evil..und wo is der bus? *



nada wo du grade drinne sitzt !


----------



## NRH (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> */me fährt ne hazard hub  und bald ne profile cassette mit 9T titanritzel   *



Trotz 10mm Achse  Oder gibt's die jetzt mit 14mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> Trotz 10mm Achse  Oder gibt's die jetzt mit 14mm? *



öhhh ? die gibbet NUR mit 14mm achse in D !


----------



## NRH (1. Juni 2003)

Hä? ich dachte die Profile gibt's in D nur in 10mm. 

Ich sollte mal wieder 'ne runmde schlafen


----------



## evil_rider (1. Juni 2003)

http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.htm?d__Profile_Cassette_Nabe_mit_9T_Titan_Ritzel1935.htm


----------



## Fox (1. Juni 2003)

In silber oder schwarz die Profile evil???


----------



## evil_rider (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fox _
> *In silber oder schwarz die Profile evil??? *




weinroter rahmen mit komplett schwarzen parts


----------



## NRH (1. Juni 2003)

Laufräder würde ich silber/Chrom machen... gibt nichts schöneres


----------



## evil_rider (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Laufräder würde ich silber/Chrom machen... gibt nichts schöneres  *




nö,  die felgen werden wohl goldchrom werden


----------



## NRH (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 
> nö,  die felgen werden wohl goldchrom werden  *



Jo, ein leichter stich Gold im Chom schaut au' super aus...
Aber speichen und Naben würde ich silber nehmen. Aber is' Dei' Rad


----------



## evil_rider (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> Jo, ein leichter stich Gold im Chom schaut au' super aus...
> Aber speichen und Naben würde ich silber nehmen. Aber is' Dei' Rad *




ihhhh, nix da,  alles schwarz  silber will doch keiner mehr haben  netmal ich


----------

